# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Extreme terrain unmanned ground vehicles, ARGO Robotics, New Hamburg, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - ARGO Robotics

----------


## Airicist

J5 Rover snow demo with tracks

Published on Dec 5, 2014




> Production Model Argo J5 Rover with Rubber Tracks in Snow Demonstration

----------


## Airicist

J5 at Wildwood Bush

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> Demonstrating the Argo J5 robotic vehicle over varying terrain in Wildwood Bush.

----------


## Airicist

ARGO J5 amphibious robot - Taking the plunge!

Published on Mar 5, 2015




> The ARGO J5 Mobility Platform demonstrating amphibious operation, entering and exiting water, taking the plunge, and swimming.

----------


## Airicist

Article "ARGO Robotics Showcase Range of Fully Amphibious UGVS"

by Caroline Rees
August 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Atlas J8 XTR 150 gallons payload

Published on Mar 13, 2016




> Argo Atlas J8 XTR out in the woods carrying 150 gallons of water and total payload of almost 1500 LBS! The beadlock wheels provide great stability and a smoot ride over rocks and logs even with such a heavy load. With 400 Ah of LiFePo4 batteries on board, there is a lot of power for continuous run times up to 8 hours

----------


## Airicist

Lunar and planetary rover history ODG ARGO

Published on Jun 6, 2016




> This video shows the history of lunar and planetary rover prototypes engineered and produced by Ontario Drive & Gear , Argo Space / Robotics Division. Also showing the commercialization of the rovers into eXtreme Terain Robotic platforms for applications here on earth.

----------


## Airicist

Snowboard J5

Published on Nov 11, 2016




> Snowboarding behind the Tracked J5 Robotic Platform from ARGO

----------

